# Forum > Diablo 3 > Diablo 3 Bots and Programs > [Release] [Town Efficiency] GodTool (Salvage, Gem Up, Open GR, Inventory Drop, Gamble Macro)

## Godly_D3

This Thread can be deleted

----------


## Godly_D3

- added update which includes a Normal Rift opener.

----------


## Godly_D3

- added support for Empowered Rifts

----------


## Godly_D3

- Added a new Gamble System you can find a Video how it works here: GodTool new Gamble System - YouTube

----------


## DevSerpent

how safe is it

----------


## Godly_D3

The way how blizzard has been banning the past couple seasons is very unlikely to get banned for it. They have only banned botters in the past couple seasons. But like for every program I have to say Use at your Own Risk.

----------


## alucard1749

invite invalid

----------


## makatsi

> invite invalid


his SSD died and he lost all sourcecode. he posted on the discord that he does not have the time to re-do due to personal reasons and will no longer maintain it. it still works but no more updates will be released

----------


## bananadiabolu

Can someone send valid invite for his discord server. I would really appreciate it. If that's not possible then I would be glad if someone could send me this tool thru discord, my nick: wizard3#5226

----------


## Wttioz

Someone has a new link for discord? expired

----------


## VoltronD3

bump bump  :Smile:

----------


## Pe1a0

anyone have it ? or Mirrors?

----------


## FoxPox

which version is the latest?

----------


## makatsi

he apparently continues to work on it, current working invite should be GodTool (closed project)  :Smile:  cheers!

----------


## Godly_D3

updated Discord Link and My Discord Tag didnt checked Ownedcore for quite a While sry  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mundzso

Discord invite expired?
update: working now, I see it is "pay to win"  :Smile:

----------


## scarocean

I have a similar Macro. Free to use. 

GitHub - GodKingAlgiz/MOAM: Mother of all macros...

it has:
salvage all
drop all
gamble all
turbo left click
turbo right click
teleport to (INSERT ANY ACT YA WANT TO HOT KEY)
4x and 5x gem ups then town. 
reroll property
reroll current property

I also have an upgrade macro, and other macros on our discord! free to use! its a community of random diablo 3 players helping one another! 


you shouldnt be charging people for things like this IMO. 
its a good way to get bliz to notice you.

----------


## Mundzso

Thanks  :Smile: 
It has some function I wanna try out.
Btw, can you give discord link?

----------


## scarocean

> Thanks 
> It has some function I wanna try out.
> Btw, can you give discord link?


Do you mean for mine or his?

his is: GodTool
be mindful he is charging people to use it. while i have the same macro for free. 
Probably why he ban'd me from his discord. 

I Don't have a discord for this utility, but I do have one for my clan. 
Rift Born

----------


## Alessendro

@scarocean
It is a very nice tool, thanks for your effort!
And it is clear to see where I have to change the mouse pos in case of my higher resolution.
THX!

----------


## LAUBi

The invite link is down  :Frown:  Mind to update it?

----------


## Godly_D3

> The invite link is down  Mind to update it?


its updated

----------


## liolansE

Again, could you renew it?

----------


## xkillerkuchen

can you pls update the discord invite link?

----------


## ch25

Bump. Update invite please. 
Thx,

----------


## hiphop

Godtool poof gone forever now or?

----------


## (Sarge)

Is the project still alive? Can someone invite you to the channel?

----------


## franehr

i want one tool for town from god helper, anyone wants to show god will?i also wanted to find old helper that had town efficeincy, where u can put your own hotkeys, tp town,tp to pool spots, drop inventory on floor, drop inventory in stash, upgrade gem and port to town, auto-kadala.. the icon of that helper looked like GodHelper but without any overlays..

----------


## sad-

is this mod still available? How do I get it?

----------

